# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Koreanisches Handy in Deutschland benutzen

## Philipp

Weiß jemand ob ein Smartphone direkt aus Korea (z.B. Galaxy S2) ohne Probleme bei uns funktioniert? Also mit Deutscher Sim-Karte. Da Südkorea andere Frequenzen wie Deutschland verwendet. 
Will mir keines bestellen aber da ich im Sommer nach Südkorea komme und ein neues Handy bräuchte könnte ich es dort günstiger kaufen.

----------

